# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nino's 10gl (last day before re-scaping)



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is my 10gl tank that I will tear down and rescape. Plants are getting too big.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is my 10gl tank that I will tear down and rescape. Plants are getting too big.


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

I like the 'grass' - it gives a sense of largeness to smaller aquaria, since it is so fine-leaved. What are the specs on the lighting - wattage? and the substrate? The beauty of small tanks is that the tear-down is much easier than with, say, a 55g.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Haha







Andrew, I'm in the process of tearing down my 55gl also. I agree with you that hairgrass is perfect for small tank. Micro swords and glosso won't help to create the depth of tiny tanks.

Spec:
10gl tank
Substrate : Onyx sand
Lighting : 6 wpg (overdrive 4x double NO bulbs)
filter : Whisper HOB
CO2 : 30-35ppm
pH : 6.8
GH : 300ppm 
Nitrate : 7ppm
PO4 : 0.5ppm (fleet enema)
Fert: Plantex CSM+B


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

any tips to share on how to grow such an awesome carpet of hairgrass?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Algae grower,
It's not too hard. As long as you have plenty of lights (3wpg or more), good substrate and a lot of patience. Mine started with 2 small pot of brown color hairgrass free from Petsmarts and recovered and spreaded like mad under my 6wpg tank. They stay really low under such intense lighting. I only trim once every 2 months just to make them look neat. They hardly grow over 2".


----------

